# FS: Flowerpot, Hammer, Red Mushroom, Maze Brain Coral, Liverock, Clownfish, Conch etc



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

1) Flowerpot (3 heads) - $25
2) Red Mushroom (6-7 pcs on the live rock) - $25
3) Green fuzzy mushrooms (4 pcs on the live rock with 2 types of polyps) - $25

5) Royal Dottyback - $10
6) Orange lipped conch - $10 (2 inch size)

Discount on multiple purchases. Also have a few mushroom frags/trochus snails to throw in if you buy a few items.

Pickup downtown.

6047887228


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

New pics of each coral.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

updated. lowered price. everything must go.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics from today.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Maze brain sold


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

m_class2g said:


>


Man these pics make me wanna switch over to the dark side. What is this by the way?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Reckon said:


> Man these pics make me wanna switch over to the dark side. What is this by the way?


I was thinking the exact same thing! Awesome. Aquascaping a reef sounds like a lot of fun, and a Nemo or two may just win my wife over.

Best of luck with your sale.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top! price lowered.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

updated list.


----------



## mikehawk (Jul 14, 2014)

got a hammer frag, looks healthy and great. Thnx


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mikehawk said:


> got a hammer frag, looks healthy and great. Thnx


You are welcome! Thanks again!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top price change


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

all sold thanks


----------

